# New member from IL!



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys and gals of Predator Talk! New hunter here, been out a few times this year and I'm really enjoying it. I've been hunting yotes with my 12 gauge Mossberg 500 using #4 buckshot. Haven't got any yet, but my hunting buddy got one the other day. I hope to learn more about hunting and share experiences here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Swezy207.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Swezy207.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to pt. Where abouts are ya in Illinois?


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

And I thought I was overgunned with my 45-70. LOL Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm located in Morris, it's about 20 min west of Joliet. 

I've been reading a lot on this forum and finding some very useful tips and tricks. With my hunting buddy (who's twice my age, with tons of experience) and this forum, I think I will become a lot better hunter. Only thing I've ever hunted before is squirrel and rabbit with my Ruger 10/22.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT...Had another member join from Illinois a few days back...he was using a shotty, too... U guys might be able to hook up for a hunt.. :teeth:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome fellow F.I.B.( ******* Illinois Boy)! Best of luck to you. I live in the metro st. Louis area and work at the hazelwood Cabela's, but am born and raised from the Bloomington-normal area. If you need ANYTHING brother you let me know! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Ps-we originate from similar backgrounds  so i can relate!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey thanks everyone! Very welcoming and friendly here. It's tough hunting yotes here in the Midwest. It's very difficult to even find places to hunt here, even just coyote, so many are already hunting, or trapping them. I'm making the best of it though. We are hoping to get a little more snow this weekend and then we might go hunting on Monday.


----------



## apexpredatorofillinois (Jan 22, 2012)

welcome to the site and to predator hunting


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crappy weather... Doesn't look like I will be going on my days off.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm goin out tomorrow morning... Weather looks good, wish me luck!


----------



## captkfed (Jan 31, 2013)

Sweezy I am 20 minutes north of you. The dogs aren't holding a pattern, we have been going up by sugar grove and having luck at a couple properties we have up there. Shot one last night had him at 25 yards, if I knew how to post a pic I would


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

captkfed said:


> if I knew how to post a pic I would


at the bottom of your post, click on the "more reply options". at the bottom of the expanded post screen click on "browse". select the photo you want to insert then click the " Attach This File" button. next click on "add to post" making sure your cursor is where you want the picture (although you can move the photo). then click "Add Reply" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Swezy207 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ehh... 2 sets of dog tracks at one spot and 6 sets at the other spot and they were fresh in the snow. still couldn't get one to come in. What kind of calls are you guys using here in Illinois? Aggravating... I know they are there, just not coming in. Might try baiting if nothing else.


----------



## captkfed (Jan 31, 2013)

We use a fox pro with an external speaker and mouth calls. If you bait, sit on the pile hard for a few days. And set up a trail cam on the pile. That will tell.you what time they are hitting the pile every night. Maybe we will have to set up a hunt one day. I mostly hunt at night.


----------



## tdzimmermanjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## merkdog (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in Will county and new to coyote hunting also. I'm having a hard time finding somewhere to hunt. Knocked on a few farmers doors but no luck so far. I can here the yotes out here and even had one run in front of my truck (100 yards up) while I was scouting land. Any idea's on finding land besides knocking on doors?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT merkdog, enjoy the site.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont know about back east, but out west a good way to find a place to hunt is a local cafe where the ranchers(farmers) go for coffee.


----------

